# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Zum Angeln nach Hua Hin

## pit

Ich war ja über Neujahr in Hua Hin. Ich bin nun zwar kein Angler, aber ich hatte nach einer Unterkunft gesucht, wo man auch Haustiere mitbringen kann. Da bin ich auf folgendes Resort gestoßen:
http://www.greenfield-resorts.com/Location.html
Die haben dort kleine Bungalows, die durchweg für 4 Personen eingerichtet sind. Ich habe über Neujahr 2.300 Baht pro Nacht gezahlt. Das Restaurant kann man durchaus empfehlen.

Wer fischen möchte, je nach Gewässer kostet der Tag von 1.900 – 5.500 Baht. Es können auch halbe Tage gebucht werden. Angel wird gestellt, wer keine hat.
Das Restaurant bereitet dann auch den Fang zu. 100 Baht Grundkosten und je nach Fisch zwischen 80 bis 200 Baht / Kilo.

Ich habe die Ruhe für ein paar Tage genossen. An der Abfahrt von der Hauptstraße ist auch ein 7/11, wo man sich noch mit Getränken oder anderem eindecken kann. Der Kühlschrank ist leer!

 ::

----------


## isaanfan

Schnäppchenpreise sehen aber anders aus!  :: 

Gruß, isaanfan

----------


## Enrico

Als wir in Hua Hin waren und nach einem Hotel gesucht haben, sind wir da öfters dran vorbei gefahren. Das ist eher was für die Luxus Angler, wie die Fliegenangler. Die mögen es, warum auch immer, gerne etwas überteuert. 

Aber das Resort hatte was, das geb ich zu, auch wenn wir uns dann für eine andere Unterkunft entschieden haben (wollten mehr ins Zentrum).

----------


## schiene

da sind schon paar schöne "Brocken" dabei.......
http://www.greenfield-resorts.com/

----------


## Willi Wacker

...gestern auf - D Max -gesehen ...die zeigen andauernd sollche sachen...
Da hat jemand einen rochen aus den maekong bei nong kai geholt
Mit der angel, ein kampf ....
1,8.o von kopf bis schwanzansatz und 2,00 m spannweite

----------

